# Alternative à Gentoo ? python 3.9 ... stop

## christophe_y2k

Après avoir perdu encore trop de temps pour un enième problème avec les migrations de python je me demande si finalement il n'existe pas un autre système  plus stable et plus "testé" (sans passer par ubuntu) que Gentoo ?

Qui après de nombreuses années,  présente toujours les mêmes problèmes lors des "mise à jour..."

Merci.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour une distribution rolling-release plus stable (je crois), il y a Debian Testing.  Elle a pour l'heure la version 3.9.2 de Python (paquet python3).  En n'acceptant pas le micrologiciel privateur à l'installation et en n'activant pas les section contrib et unstable du dépôt, Debian permet plus simplement que Gentoo d'éviter le logiciel privateur.  Sinon, il y a les distribution véritablement stables, par exemple mises à jour tous les deux ans.  Mais tu n'auras bien sûr pas aussi facilement les dernières versions des logiciel (comme Python 3.9.x aujourd'hui).

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Même si cette question date d'il y a 2 semaines, je peux juste donner mon cas personnel. J’utilisais Gentoo depuis fin 2001 environ avec un usage exclusif depuis 2002 (pas de double boot linux/windows ou même gentoo/autres_distribution). Cela fait donc très longtemps que je suis un utilisateur de Gentoo avec un usage très avancé. Il se trouve que récemment j'ai dû changer de carte mère/processeur/disque et donc forcément tout réinstaller.

Suite déjà à des problèmes avec une précédent grosse mise à jour python (3.7 de souvenir) je m'étais légèrement pris la tête côté anglophone en tentant d'aider quelqu'un qui galérait :

- mon tort avait été de proposer quelque chose en supposant que la personne à qui je répondais comprendrait que python_single_target elle devait choisir une seul cible, je lui en avais mis 2 possibles dans son cas

- de là on m'interpelle en mode c'est de la merde etc. J'explique que j'ai mis 2 solutions et que l'utilisateur doit choisir et que j'y peux rien si quelqu'un copie/colle sans comprendre et sans lire les explications

Mais déjà cet épisode m'avait montré 2 choses : 

- En 2019/2020, après pratiquement 20 ans d'utilisation exclusive de Gentoo Linux j'en étais encore des fois à galérer sur des trucs pas très bien pensé

- que l'écoute autour était vraiment pas didactique ni très empathique mais plutôt du type "marche ou crève"

Je pense qu'avec l'âge j'estime que ces éléments devraient être décidés par la distrib et le coeur de fonctionnement transparent.

Du coup, malgré toute l'affection que j'ai pour Gentoo, j'ai changé pour Manjaro :

- Je ne voulais pas Ubuntu (même si je l'utilise sur mon petit ordi portable avec ma compagne ou chez mes parents et que j'apprécie Ubuntu) car je voulais pouvoir avoir facilement un environnement Gnome "legacy"

- Je voulais garder une distribution de type "rolling release", au final dans l'esprit Arch Linux était le choix le plus logique.

- Arch est vraiment dynamique avec une documentation de qualité => bien souvent il m'arrivait de regarder dans la doc Arch pour résoudre des problèmes sur ma gentoo

- J'ai choisi Manjaro plutôt que Arch pour des éléments d'intégration et de simplicité/facilité 

Par contre je ne ferai pas de comparaison car ce serait mesquin de comparer pratiquement 20 ans d'usage versus quelques jours, néanmoins je ne suis pas perturbé par ces premiers jours et j'ai récupéré 95% de ma productivité quotidienne (il me manque quelques détails côté vscode/git mais même si j'étais revenu sur Gentoo j'aurai eu les mêmes sujets à traiter).

NB : Du coup déjà que je passais moins ici, je risque de ne plus trop passer ici

----------

